# Prayers for Kelly Gotch



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I got this status update from Kelly on facebook today. please keep her in your thoughts & prayers.

*Kelly Gotch*

8 hours ago via mobile

I am beyond despair. Please friends take a moment to check your smoke detectors. They save lives! I have just endured one of the most horrific experiences when I barely escaped as my house burned down. The day after I finished moving in, an electrical fire broke out in a room with no smoke detector and a closed door. I was alone sleeping and woke up from the noise of the roaring fire. There was no smoke in the rest of the house yet so no smoke detectors had gone off, yet that side of the house was completely engulfed in flames when I woke up. I burned my feet trying to save my friends lab who was in his kennel sleeping, but there was nothing I could do. It was too late. Even as I write this I cannot believe it's true. The smells, the sounds, the sights... I am in complete shock. I know how blessed I am to have made it out alive but the scale of our loss is astronomical. Thank you to the American Red Cross for their immediate assistance with clothing, shoes and food. It's hard to imagine what we'd all do without them. Please go check your smoke detectors right now They say 30 seconds longer and I'd likely have fallen victim to smoke inhalation. Protect yourselves, your pets and your families please. And please understand if you have sent messages to me that have gone unanswered. I will not be online often in the coming week or two so please call if you need me right away. Take care of yourselves! XO God bless. -Kelly


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Holy crap that's terrible! I'm glad she made it out in time.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

What a horror, glad she is OK.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Very scarey. Glad she is ok.


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

So sad for that poor dog.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow is right, you hear about this on the news but it sure takes on new meaning when it hits closer to home! Very sad to hear about the dog but very glad Kelly is able to tell about it.

I recently replaced all my smoke detectors with the smoke and CO combo units. I use alkaline batterys and they get checked twice a year, replaced every fall when DLST rolls back. Cheap insurance to help protect a very precious and often under appreciated gift.


----------



## Robertodd (Mar 2, 2013)

Kelly, So glad to hear you are going to be okay. Let all of us know if we can help you in any way. Thrilled to hear you got out before more than just your foot was injured. I am definitely gn to check all 3 types of house detectors today. God Bless Ya!!


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I will remember her in my prayers. That type of loss is devastating.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

As a former fire fighter (for a couple of years) I've seen some bad fires and I can tell you there is nothing good about a fire. Kelley if right-on about the smoke detectors . . . a must have! I'm really glad to hear that she is OK yet sad to hear about the pet. Best wishes.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

So sorry to hear about this, she's a sweet girl. A terrible tragedy.


----------

